# bringing another B-6 back to life



## Tim the Skid (Sep 3, 2015)

I really like the early postwar B-6 and can't resist dragging 'em home when the deal, is right. I found this '46 that had been "custom painted" in blue and white rattle cans and thought that if I could just strip it down to the original.......


----------



## Tim the Skid (Sep 3, 2015)

this is after countless hours of scrubbin'and rubbin'. I ruined the paint on the chainguard,but had another to replace it that's pretty close, and added a rack.


----------



## Tim the Skid (Sep 3, 2015)

It's alive! Still need a tank, but it's a great rider.



saved the decals and most of the pinstriping,the fore brake is like new, installed fresh bearings and chain.


----------



## bicycle larry (Sep 3, 2015)

wow your bike looks good i like!!! i miss my 1948 b6 maybe i will pick a nother one up at memory lane fall meet in oct . thanks for putting this on  from bicycle larry


----------



## Tim the Skid (Sep 3, 2015)

That's a pretty one Larry! I like the green. Thanks for posting the pic. I have a black, maroon, and the blue one. I have a green frame but need some orig paint fenders.


----------



## rollfaster (Sep 3, 2015)

Great job tim. You really brought that paint back to life. Rob.


----------



## fordmike65 (Sep 3, 2015)

Tim the Skid said:


> It's alive! Still need a tank, but it's a great rider.
> 
> 
> 
> saved the decals and most of the pinstriping,the fore brake is like new, installed fresh bearings and chain.




It don't need no stinkin' tank. Looks great as is! Nice work!


----------



## REC (Sep 3, 2015)

I'll second the "it don't need a tank" motion. I like 'em both ways, but that just looks REALLY good without one.

One of mine is newer and doesn't have a tank either - but it's a '49 B-507 Autocycle Tourist - no forebrake or springer, as you can see. I have a tank for it (bought after getting the bike) that I got painted, but can't bring myself to put it on. It helped not to have the striping done.... I bought a Bob U. seat for it too (exactly as the original), and it also is still in a box. 

Blue and white is VERY Cool - my '46 hanging on the wall (in the red square below) is the same color but in a condition that is far and away from ever coming back to life as original paint. It very well may end up the original colors (or some reasonable facsimile thereof) when it does get done.

Beautiful job on that one!
REC


----------



## rollfaster (Sep 4, 2015)

I'll agree with what they said, tanks aren't everything, this is one great looking bike like it is.


----------



## 56 Vette (Sep 4, 2015)

Very nice! I love seeing these coming back to life. Went through this a little while back, pretty rough looking 49 B6 that needed some love. Mine was missing fenders, rack, and tank, after clean up I keep searching for parts to put it back together. Was Ok without the tank, but a NOS one came up at a Memory Lane swap, and I had to have it, also met Bob U there and sent my saddle with him for a restore. Still need the correct front fender, but this one will do for now. If you can find an OG paint tank, I say go for it! But it looks pretty sweet now! Plus they are great riding bikes! Joe


----------



## BIKE AT THE MOON! (Sep 6, 2015)

*NIce Work...*

Nice work Tim...
With or without the Tank works!


----------

